

Startup Mistakes: Building Everything Yourself - Lord_Nolan
http://www.startupmuse.com/2013/04/startup-mistakes-building-everything-yourself/

======
Lord_Nolan
"The real mistake was not understanding our business. Our business was the
app, not the technology."

